# What To Do At End Of Life For Large Pets



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2018)

On Tuesday, May 8th, I lost my best friend. She was Lilly, a big Boxer/German Shepherd mix. She passed in my arms at 5:09am.

She was quite big and my hubby and I could not handle her well to bury her. I had to leave her to Google "pet cremations" and the first thing that came up was our local funeral home that did pet cremations.

I called, and a nice guy answered. No phone trees, no crap. He was very nice, and sent a van out to pick up Lilly.

The van arrived about an hour later, and all the cats were able to say their good-byes. My precious Pook curled up next to Lilly and didn't leave her side until the van came.

The funeral home people were wonderful, and explained to us all about cremation. Lilly was returned to us on Friday, in a beautiful urn, with her noseprint and pawprint on heavy papers and a brochure of a place where you can have her pawprints and noseprints on jewelry, and a sweet sympathy card.

I didn't know this was available. For any of you who have large dogs (Lilly was 85 pounds) and have trouble if they pass at home, call your local funeral home. It wasn't expensive. It was $185 for the whole cremation and all, but since Lilly passed before regular hours, it was an additional charge of $100.00. I didn't want her to lie there until 8am; I am sure all of you understand.

There was no charge for the van during regular hours, 8am - 6pm. I hope you all understand why I did this.

Lilly is now in a very nice sealed urn with her collar wrapped around it, on my nightstand surrounded by her toys.

Please if you have a large dog and cannot be able to deal with him/her at the end of life, call your local funeral home. I know it sounds nuts, but they do take care of pets, even if the pets are small.

When a pet passes at home, there is help, through a funeral home and they are simply awesome. 

Anyway, just passing along maybe help if it ever happens to you.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2018)

My Lilly:

View attachment 53905


----------



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2018)

Lilly is free and well now over the Rainbow Bridge. God bless Lilly 2007 - 2018.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss and can understand why you did what you did. I didn't know about funeral homes doing animals as well. All my dogs and cats have crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. Hopefully we will be reunited at some point.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss Pookie. Losing any pet is very difficult no matter what the size and its perfectly ok to have your loved one cremated. All our pets have been cremated but only one large dog died at home. My neighbour was kind enough to take her away because I was alone at the time. Our smaller one died in my arms and it’s heart wrenching. 
Our other large dog was old so we had her put to sleep at the animal hospital. Very difficult thing to do also but all the people involved were exceptionally good. We not only have urns but a casting of their paw print to forever remember by. 

Thanks for sharing this with us even though it hurt. 

A poem for you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 11, 2018)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Lilly.   I understand how hard it is, and how sad you must be today.   Her paw prints will forever be on your heart.  

Thanks for the info on the funeral home; I had no idea that they would do that.   We had a little Yorkie cremated by a service from our vet, so I didn't realize that regular funeral homes might also handle larger animals.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2018)

Glad I could share, they gave us her pawprint and noseprint, along with a beautiful urn, and a sympathy card and other things. They washed her blanket, too, and returned it with her.

Gosh I miss her. But she lives on, by letting me tell y'all about funeral services.

Thank you, Lilly. You're my girl!


----------



## jamesg1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, at least you have her nose print and paw print to remind you of the good times.

I have never had a large pet, but whenever one of my cats has passed I put them in a sealed box and bury them myself. I take them to some woodland that is near my parent's old home, there are so many pets there now it's like a pet cemetery!


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 5, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. I've lost quite a few and the pain of loss is very real.

I was inconsolable after my dogs died and the tears shed were aplenty.. We buried each one under a favorite tree on our property  One dog died a natural death of old age. The other two were attended to by a vet who was extraordinarly capable and humane and made house calls. Sad events, nonetheless.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2022)

Pookie said:


> On Tuesday, May 8th, I lost my best friend. She was Lilly, a big Boxer/German Shepherd mix. She passed in my arms at 5:09am.
> 
> She was quite big and my hubby and I could not handle her well to bury her. I had to leave her to Google "pet cremations" and the first thing that came up was our local funeral home that did pet cremations.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful and caring solution!  Thanks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

I was not able to see your photo of Lilly.  It's good that you found an option that worked well for you. I never would have thought a funeral home did pet cremations!  I offer my sincere condolences to you and your family (your fur babies included).


----------

